# another mozz question...plasticy!



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i made mozz using the recipe on here, that used lipase. i think i followed it very well, it came out the most stretchy cheese i have ever made,(i usually did the micro magic type and that comes out well, nice and creamy with stretch too.) but in the end it almost has a translucent look, and reminds me alot of either fake or low fat 'diet' cheese. (and we certainly don't want that!) how did i mess this up??


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi,
Was the whey milky or clear after you cut your curd?

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

it was milky. when i make the ricki's magic type, its not as milky as it was yesterday. today the cheese has better flavor, but i really dont' like the texture at all, i cannot stand the feel of it, just like a soft plastic or wax, like those old wax teeth we used to get as kids at halloween! and its not white cheese, its a very slight translucent, with a slight yellow cast in the color. i like a moist mozz., and wanting to improve to get this. thanks so much!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

The whey should be clear for your cheese to be creamy, see PJ's thread on Mozzarella whey. Also, make sure you are not letting the rennet bubble over on the measuring spoon, be careful not to overwork the curd, do not over heat in the microwave.

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

ok, tried again today and it was sooo good! i think i did a few things wrong--i let the rennet bubble over (just a drop or two!), and i also think i didn't add it til it was closer to 100 degrees. on top of it, it was stretching so well i probably over worked too. gee, and i couldn't see why it wasn't good?!! 

this batch tho., oh gosh its good! didn't take long either, and i still have ricotta too. thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm glad you got it figured out 

Christy


----------

